# Cat Vs Dog Vs Wolf



## _Willow_ (Jul 8, 2011)

Which one is best? (poll above)


----------



## CannotWait (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmm... well... lemme think about it... Cat?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 8, 2011)

shut up and quit making dumb polls you retard

brownnosing with Clayton too, what the fuck


----------



## Cyril (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh great, another terrible thread.
I vote nobody wins because they'll all die eventually anyways.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

go away, man.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 8, 2011)

I...
Umm...
What.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 8, 2011)

Can you say...sychophant?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 8, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Can you say...sychophant?


 
Sycophant, asskisser, brownnoser, bootlicker, brownie hound, toady, flunky, fanboy.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't understand your thought processes D:


----------



## Shick (Jul 8, 2011)

well lets see... If cat beats wolf, wolf beats dog, dog beats cat, and clayton beats everything. I'd have to go with the ever popular chocolate. Because no one can say no to the giant brown stick, with crunchy nuggets and joyfulness.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 8, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> I don't understand your thought processes D:


 
you are making a mistake here, you're putting cart before horse by assuming that he is actually capable of HAVING "thought processes"



Shick said:


> well lets see... If cat beats wolf, wolf beats dog,  dog beats cat, and clayton beats everything. I'd have to go with the  ever popular chocolate. Because no one can say no to the giant brown  stick, with crunchy nuggets and joyfulness.


 
raptor-christ on a cracker you SUCK at this


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> you are making a mistake here, you're putting cart before horse by assuming that he is actually capable of HAVING "thought processes"



Ahh, I see! Thanks for that, realizing that is much easier than trying to wrap my brain around this.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Sycophant, asskisser, brownnoser, bootlicker, brownie hound, toady, flunky, fanboy.


 
attention horse


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow yall are bein iggs

If I had to say
I would say either me or a cat... depending on the cat
What breed is the cat?


----------



## Shick (Jul 8, 2011)

Quite


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wow yall are bein iggs
> 
> If I had to say
> I would say either me or a cat... depending on the cat
> What breed is the cat?


 
The breed that u would like?


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 8, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Can you say...sychophant?



its actually sycophant and yes I can cuz u are :3 bye my little parasite


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> The breed that u would like?


 Oriental Shorthair


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 9, 2011)

My vote is final- and because Clayton's cats are not on the options this thread is doomed. 

Little context and a bit pointless.

Closed. MAN I hate being a kill joy but I haz to >:[ HAHA DISREGARD BROWDER"S MORE OF A KILLJOY BY MAKING THIS A SRS POLL AND HE"S KIND OF A DICK FOR EDITING ANOTHER MOD'S POST.


----------



## Browder (Jul 9, 2011)

You'll notice that there are only three options now.

And I say cat.

EDIT 

RE-opened since I can modify poll options. /smug


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

THATS MEAN,. BROWDER 

i still vote me


----------



## furryraffic (Jul 9, 2011)

wolf


----------



## Cain (Jul 9, 2011)

This should really be a family poll, E.G- 

Which family do you like best?
Canidae
Felidae

And whatever else.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> This should really be a family poll, E.G-
> 
> Which family do you like best?
> Canidae
> ...


 fixed


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 9, 2011)

All three of these animals are ridiculously overrated.  =/


----------



## WingDog (Jul 9, 2011)

Why is a Fox not an option?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

WingDog said:


> Why is a Fox not an option?


 Foxes are fucking stupid


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

browder you put your grubby mod hands all over people's posts what are you doing

also cats

cats by a mile


----------



## Browder (Jul 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> browder you put your grubby mod hands all over people's posts what are you doing
> 
> also cats
> 
> cats by a mile



I approve of your choice. Truly you are man of wealth and taste.

And I was bored and the thread title was still fucked on any post that was made before the edit. So I made myself useful and fixed it. 

Y'all welcome.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Browder said:


> I approve of your choice. Truly you are man of wealth and taste.
> 
> And I was bored and the thread title was still fucked on any post that was made before the edit. So I made myself useful and fixed it.
> 
> Y'all welcome.


 IDk why it matters though, I didn't find it insulting or offensive or a call-out


----------



## Browder (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> IDk why it matters though, I didn't find it insulting or offensive or a call-out


 Nope. But it was pointless spam. Be thankful that I only made this topic boring instead of closing it entirely.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 9, 2011)

Skunks. 

Also this thread is dumb and you should feel dumb.



Artillery Spam said:


> All three of these animals are ridiculously overrated.  =/



Too mainstream.


----------



## Monkey (Jul 9, 2011)

Cats, as they're the only pet I can travel with.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Browder said:


> Nope. But it was pointless spam. Be thankful that I only made this topic boring instead of closing it entirely.


 
NO NOW THIS THREAD SUCKS 
*throws things*


----------



## Browder (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> NO NOW THIS THREAD SUCKS
> *throws things*


 
Y'all welcome. 

And here is why cats are better:

Because.

The only reason a cat ever needs. :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Browder said:


> I approve of your choice. Truly you are man of wealth and taste.
> 
> And I was bored and the thread title was still fucked on any post that was made before the edit. So I made myself useful and fixed it.
> 
> Y'all welcome.


kitty catties are the best
kitty catties, fuck the rest
kitty catties dance dance dance
kitty catties in my*USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Cats are snuggly

My cats.. are very snuggly, but there are specific steps you must take before they will snuggle.
1. Your bed must be ready to sleep in OR you must be in bed.
 - If you have to make your bed and my cats are in the room, they lose interest.
2. You must have at least two pillows and a thick blanket.
 - Tim will sleep under the blanket or half out, Red will sleep half out or uncovered. 
3. If you try to force Red to sleep under the blankets, he will leave. He will only sleep under the blankets because he chose to.
4. Be quick about grabbing and snuggling, if you wait too long [Red, especially] they will get too excited and purry and will walk around your shelves instead


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 9, 2011)

Who is this new Willow? D:


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 9, 2011)

Aww he changed it. This is what I get from being away from the computer.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

Fucking overused animals...

What ever happened to hyenas? Hyenas were awesome.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Fucking overused animals...
> 
> What ever happened to hyenas? Hyenas were awesome.


 hyenas aer shit


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> What ever happened to hyenas? Hyenas were awesome.


 
my first fursona actuallyyyy

what do you mean by "were" :1


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> my first fursona actuallyyyy
> 
> what do you mean by "were" :1


 
do you even *have* a "first" fursona

is it enscribed way back on a wall in egypt


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> do you even *have* a "first" fursona
> 
> is it enscribed way back on a wall in egypt


 
yes, it was Shenzi the hyena 

because I was _that_ original and uneek~


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> yes, it was Shenzi the hyena
> 
> because I was _that_ original and uneek~


 What are you now


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> What are you now


 
no one knows not even me


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> no one knows not even me


 youre my boner

actually wait yes
http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/3499/1267553372cubilol.jpg

nsfw?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> youre my boner
> 
> actually wait yes
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/3499/1267553372cubilol.jpg
> ...



living the dream.


----------



## Cain (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> youre my boner
> 
> actually wait yes
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/3499/1267553372cubilol.jpg
> ...


 
...
What the fuck? o_o


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the way the posts 2-20 are all edited by Browder.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I like the way the posts 2-20 are all edited by Browder.


 Browder is just jelly because I'm way cooler than him


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 9, 2011)

Each kind off animal has theyre charm, and why is there no option for Jellicles? :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd like to retract my vote for cats seeing as how our cat had the squirts all over the kitchen counter... 

So instead I will be voting for the koopa troopa.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 9, 2011)

Bah, this thread sucks, but i'mma vote for wolves anyway. Call me mainstream, but wolves are the best of these three choices.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'd like to retract my vote for cats seeing as how our cat had the squirts all over the kitchen counter...
> 
> So instead I will be voting for the koopa troopa.


 
better a hard surface than a goddamn carpet.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 9, 2011)

Tycho said:


> better a hard surface than a goddamn carpet.


 
True that, I'm still voting koopa though. They're adorable.


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

^ that reminds me, have you seen the "business cat" meme? I know the guy who owns that cat. The cat is Emilo or somethin like that. 

/internet fame~


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> ^ that reminds me, have you seen the "business cat" meme? I know the guy who owns that cat. The cat is Emilo or somethin like that.
> 
> /internet fame~


 





This one?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

ya, that one


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> ya, that one


 Nice. I like his "taste" in ties.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, he gave me a link to the site where you can buy cat ties, I'll try to find it later on


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Yeah, he gave me a link to the site where you can buy cat ties, I'll try to find it later on


 Already found it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Already found it.


 
well fook ur sheet


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Already found it.


 
......
oh.
no.
they.
did
not.


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ......
> oh.
> no.
> they.
> ...


 *sighs* im afraid it exists.



Skift said:


> well fook ur sheet


 Not precise enough? This is the guy who made the tie.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 9, 2011)

op...

stop stealing the cool peoples' names


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> what do you mean by "were" :1


 
I suck at spelling and don't intend to correct that error.



Clayton said:


> hyenas aer shit


 
So are cats.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> *sighs* im afraid it exists.
> 
> 
> Not precise enough? This is the guy who made the tie.


 i think its amazing
im buying some


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i think its amazing
> im buying some


 
Bad news then...


> â˜…Our shop is currently closed for the holiday weekend â˜…


soz.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Bad news then...
> 
> soz.


wher in gods n ame do they live


that theyre on holiday


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> wher in gods n ame do they live


 
Sterling Heights, Michigan, USA. (powerlurking ^_^)


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Sterling Heights, Michigan, USA. (powerlurking ^_^)


 ... nothing goin on there



Sollux said:


> So are cats.


 dont even joke about that shit bro
we both know that isnt true


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Sterling Heights, Michigan, USA. (powerlurking ^_^)



That's kind of odd, never heard of holidays there before (although it is a far drive from where I live, I think I've only been there once or twice).


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ... nothing goin on there


 


Nightfire Tiger said:


> That's kind of odd, never heard of holidays there before (although it is a far drive from where I live, I think I've only been there once or twice).



I conclude their taking a weekend off for themselves and not a public holiday.


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool off topic discussion on a Cat Tie Company


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 9, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Cool off topic discussion on a Cat Tie Company


 
This thread sucked anyway, we're trying to salvage it. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

cat ties > brown nosing any day


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 9, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> This thread sucked anyway, we're trying to salvage it. :V



Carry on.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 9, 2011)

If I were to take this seriously, it would depend on whether the feline and canine choices were social or solitary. Guess which one would die first?


----------



## Oovie (Jul 9, 2011)

Phew! I was worried people would pick dog/wolf. Cats for sure.


----------



## Sar (Jul 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> cat ties > brown nosing any day


lol

How is your tie finding going along?


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 12, 2011)

Dog, because there's usually a guy with a gun not far off.

Or Wolverine, cuz he's the best at what he does.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2011)

What the fucking fuck is this shit?

The best animals are platypi. Duh.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 12, 2011)

Moth said:


> What the fucking fuck is this shit?
> 
> The best animals are platypi. Duh.


 
They're secret agents and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> They're secret agents and doesn't afraid of anything


Exactly.


----------



## Seas (Jul 12, 2011)

Lizards are the best.
Fornicateth thine thread, chap.


----------



## Conker (Jul 12, 2011)

I voted cat because cats are awesome.

My choice of vote has nothing to do with fursonas or murrypurry characters. I don't like those.

This thread is also shitty, but that's been covered for the last four pages so...


----------



## HillyRoars (Jul 13, 2011)

Cats because a friend of mines cat just had kittens so I'm currently taken over by their cuteness o3o


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 13, 2011)

Ummmm......
*points at avatar, points at species*

self-explanatory, right?


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 13, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> They're secret agents and aren't afraid of anything


 
Fixed


----------



## shteev (Nov 25, 2011)

Why choose?
Stupid threads like these only segregate us.
EVEREHBUDY IS TEH BEST


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 25, 2011)

Necro-bumping is generally looked down upon around here

my brother


----------

